# Datenbank in Java



## TheSourceCodeSorcerer (4. Jun 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich muss im Rahmen meines Studiums ein etwas größeres Javaprogramm in Gruppenarbeit erstellen. 

Und zwar handelt es sich dabei grob gesprochen um eine Job-Börse, in der sich sowohl einzelne Personen als auch Firmen anmelden können. Die Personen erstellen in diesem Programm ein Profil ihrer Qualifikationen und Kompetenzen, die Firmen schreiben Stellen mit den entsprechenden Anforderungen aus. Ein passender Arbeitgeber bzw. Arbeitnehmer kann dann per "Suche"-Funktion gefunden werden. Das nur als grobe Umschreibung des zu erstellenden Programmes. 

Das Programm soll in Client-Server-Architektur erstellt werden. Das heißt, dass Personen oder Firmen über einen Client mit Hilfe von RMI auf den Server zugreifen können. Auf dem Server befindet sich dann die Datenbank sämtlicher registrierten Profile. 

Die Datenbank muss zudem dynamisch erweiterbar sein. Ein Administrator muss also während der Ausführung des Programmes in der Lage sein, die verwendeten Benutzerprofile um Attribute zu erweitern.  Beispielsweise könnte bei "Qualifkationen" ein weiteres Attribut eingefügt werden, welches dann Neuanmelder auswählen könnten (bsplw. Hauptschulabschluss, Abitur usw. ) 
hoffe das ist einigermaßen verständlich ;-)

So nun zur eigentlichen Frage: Sämtliche Komponenten der Software müssen rein durch Java realisiert werden, also auch die Datenbank. Die Verwendung von beispielsweise SQL scheidet somit aus. Wie lässt sich eine geeignete Datenbank in Java realisieren? Gibt es dort bereits definierte Klassen mit denen es sich arbeiten lässt und die die Vorraussetzung der Dynamik erfüllen oder müssen wir jetzt eine eigene Datenbank auf Basis des ER-Modells erstellen? 

Die zu bewältigende Aufgabe sprengt bei weitem das, was wir bereits gelernt haben. Ziel dieser Aufgabe ist es, sich durch selbständige Recherche die nötigen Kenntnisse anzueignen. Also wäre es super wenn Ihr mir und meiner Gruppe ein wenig helfen könntet. Denn als Anfänger ist man mit Suchmaschinen auch nicht unbedingt super bedient. Die schmeissen bei den verwendeten Stichworten zuviele Sachen aus, von denen ich noch nie was gehört habe ;-)


Gruß Chris


----------



## DP (4. Jun 2004)

nun, mit reinem java brauchst du garnicht anfangen. jedes framework, dass die tabellen auf objekte mapped, arbeitet im hintergrund auch mit sql. also bleibt evtl. noch xml übrig.

dann: administrator soll zur laufzeit ddl ausführen können: viel spass dabei.

cu


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (4. Jun 2004)

ähm...
ja, also echt viel spass dabei..das was ich gehört hab ist schon zu komplex


----------



## bygones (6. Jun 2004)

mir ist auch keine Datenbank im SQL Sinne bekannt die rein java ist....

d.h. wenn ihr nur mit Java arbeiten duerft dann muesst ihr euch ne Datenstruktur ueberlegen die ihr als "Datenbank" nutzt


----------



## DP (6. Jun 2004)

wobei ich eher glaube, dass ihr kein sql schreiben sollt, sondern die tabellen von einem beliebigen rdbms durch ein framework in java-klassen abbilden sollt :roll:


----------



## nollario (7. Jun 2004)

evtl jdo? bzw oo datenbanken?


----------



## Pulvertoastman (7. Jun 2004)

Schau dir mal http://hsqldb.sourceforge.net/ an. Eine DB, die 100% in Java geschrieben ist.


----------



## TheSourceCodeSorcerer (7. Jun 2004)

Pulvertoastman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau dir mal http://hsqldb.sourceforge.net/ an. Eine DB, die 100% in Java geschrieben ist.



Ja danke, das scheint ganz hilfreich zu sein. Werd euch über die Fortschritte auf dem laufenden halten.


----------



## nollario (22. Jun 2004)

oo java datenbank? gibbet auch:

http://www.ozone-db.org/frames/home/what.html


----------

